# People/Things that should burn in hell



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

The person that decided StarBursts (nee Opal Fruits) should have wrappers on them.

The person in the shop that sits on all the packets of Tunes so that when you try to open them the wrappers stick to the sweets.

The person at the brewery's packing department that makes the defective ring-pulls.

Shopkeepers with extra loud voices. Her : "Twelve cans of beer. Are you having a party?" Me : "No, they're just for me.". Her : "That's a lot for yourself, isn't it?"

Anyone got any more they'd like to add?

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...you have a sweet tooth and drink problem? :wink:

Can I add:

The person who canned Opal Mints.

Paper towel or loo paper dispensers that only allow one to tear off a small corner.

Washbasins with push taps that only allow a small trickle of either scalding or freezing water, and for as long as you push them in.

Pasta/coffee/rice/sugar packets that insist on splitting open to the base, no matter how careful one is when opening them.

Fish batter that removes itself from the fish by sticking to the wrapping paper, when you get your fish n chips home.

Plastic film too tightly wrapped around DVDs.

Loose inserts in magazines that spill everywher in W H Smiths.

...but I try not to let them get to me. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The person who designed the leather for the MkII seats.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Push-button operated hand dryers that always stop just before your hands are dry (how do they know?!)...and the consequent wet door handle to exit the loos :evil:

This should be in the flame room, then we could really let rip :roll: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Gordon Brown
Tony Blair
The person who thought Speed Bumps were a good idea
The person who thought 70mph was a good idea
The person invented Speed Cameras (Gatso???)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...you have a sweet tooth and drink problem? :wink:
> 
> Can I add:
> 
> The person who canned Opal Mints.


Might be showing my age now, but weren't they Pacers?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...you have a sweet tooth and drink problem? :wink:
> ...


Nah Pacers are trains :lol: :lol:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

people who you flash out of busy junctions only to be stuck behind them at 40mph in a 60 :evil:

Don't do it anymore :lol:


----------



## Dogmatic6 (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I remember pacers  white with a green stripe

People who thought taking the belt out of school was a good idea!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Audi for selling me a TT and now I spend all my money on mods :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sam Alladyce and Graeme Souness


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Sam Alladyce and Graeme Souness


Why not go all the way Andrew Newcastle United :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sam Alladyce and Graeme Souness
> ...


Ok then Douglas Hall and freddie Shepherd


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Ken Livingston


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

TAX :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Paper towel or loo paper dispensers that only allow one to tear off a small corner.


People who say 'one' in that context. :roll:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Little pots of UHT milk with an invisible spring hidden inside


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sparks001 said:


> Little pots of UHT milk with an invisible spring hidden inside


Airline orange juice/water cartons with the same hidden device.


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Drivers who stop at a junction to turn left, then just as you slow down and flash them, the turn their head a look left for ages - why look left for that bloody long!!!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

People who keep saying "you know" mid sentence


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

People who create threads that I just have to hit 'Post Reply' for, instead of getting on with my work! :x


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Rovers


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Religion. All of it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The person who invented 'wonder bra'
You get a girl home. You remove her top. Excitment builds, you remove her bra and you just feel so cheated. Half of what attracted you to her in the first place is still seated in the bra thats on the floor! :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Paper towel or loo paper dispensers that only *allow one* to tear off a small corner.
> ...


Sorry, should be _allows one_. :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Religion. All of it.


Religions. All of them. :roll: :wink:

Grammar pedantry. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ...you have a sweet tooth and drink problem? :wink:
> ...


NO, I am showing my age. Opal Mints were rebranded Pacers, which were in turn binned in late 80s.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The person who invented 'wonder bra'
> You get a girl home. You remove her top. Excitment builds, you remove her bra and you just feel so cheated. Half of what attracted you to her in the first place is still seated in the bra thats on the floor! :evil:


They call it a Wonder Bra because when they take it off you Wonder where they've gone


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Religion. All of it.
> ...


I refuse to acknowledge it as 'them' and used 'it' as a derogatory term on purpose. For example, 'it' is a fat, chavvy cow when referring to women from Castleford is a common expression in Yorkshire.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


That you are replying on a thread entitled "Things that should burn in Hell", sort of suggests that you do accept religion(s), since Hell is a construct of the Christian religion.

So, you refuse to acknowledge religion(s), but at same time acknowledge Hell (who may well be a fat lass from Yorkshire - but she may equally well be someones else's Heaven).

Can contradictions burn in Hell? (or a non-religious very hot place somewhere)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Clearly you have never visited Castleford if you think Hell doesnt exist.

An interesting point you raise though. Can I not wish religion, which is man made, to be burned in hell? Hell (whilst the name 'hell' is an invention of Christian religion) must, if things are to burn in it, be a place that existed before religion rather than be a part of religion? Religion merely named it for our convenience as religion is designed to allow humans to worship something that is not of human control or invention.

Hell as a location is not part of religion but is merely referenced by religion and therefore I demand my right brothers (or sisters) to allow a human invention (namely religion) to burn in the fires of hell (or whatever it is really called by its owner, Satan, whatever his real name is).

I should also point out that I clearly said I refuse to acknowledge religion as 'them' and prefer 'it' as a derogatory term and not that I refuse to acknowledge religion itself. I could not dislike it if I did not acknowledge it for to refuse to acknowledge it is to refuse its existence.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Rovers


Blackburn or Bristol :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Pacers are trains indeed, I can confirm.

QUESTION: is it too sad to know that?
ANSWER: Probably


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im surprised the "inlaws" havent been mentioned :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

The inlaws! :wink: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Pizzas that are so hot they burn the roof of your mouth when you take a bite, and then make you look like you are trying to put out a bush fire with your mouth, with the amount of huffing and puffing you do to cool down.

Fridges in pubs that seem to consist of a glass display cabinet with a light-bulb in it, judging by the heat of the bottled beer/alcopops they dish out.

Rogue


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

God there's loads, but one particularly this Christmas.

"Those who decided wiring toys into indestructible plastic surrounds was a fabulous idea" ... :evil:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

ResB said:


> God there's loads, but one particularly this Christmas.
> 
> "Those who decided wiring toys into indestructible plastic surrounds was a fabulous idea" ... :evil:


I couldnt agree more, some of them are just rediculous :!:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I think you should opt for the *very hot place* option. Hell is the opposite of heaven, both are tied to faith and religion. One does not exist, even as a concept, without the other. To acknowledge one is therfore to acknowlege the other, which in turns embraces religion (it or them) :wink:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > God there's loads, but one particularly this Christmas.
> ...


See here for a tip



Rogue


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

ResB said:


> God there's loads, but one particularly this Christmas.
> 
> "Those who decided wiring toys into indestructible plastic surrounds was a fabulous idea" ... :evil:


Ah, been buying robots have we?
Took me 40 minutes to get one out.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

PMSL, yeah i got a homersapien too. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> PMSL, yeah i got a homersapien too. :lol:


This was last year, drove me mad. :lol:


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

This is pretty general.... But...:

Feckless people....


----------

